# Macomb monster killed with bow



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

Seventy (70) yard bow shot kills 175 inch buck in Macomb 
County. See full story page 54; January Woods-N-Water News.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah i saw that MONSTER,WOW NICE BUCK!Havnt had a chance to read the story yet.


----------

